# Canestan Cream



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

i think i have thrush.

Im 30 weeks with twins and am all swollen down below.  it burns, is red raw and is very very itchy and stingy.  

Is canestan cream ok to use?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

sorry for the delay

you need to see your GP for a pessary to totally clear up the thrush asap. It is a common symptom of pregnancy, so don't be worried about making an appointment, it is all to do with your pregnancy hormones.

Take care x


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

ok thanks... got cream from chemist and its getting better but will mention it to mw next week. My doctors are hopeless, cant get appt for 2 weeks..... i hate my drs surgery.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

you need to speak to the receptionist, explain that you are pregnant and need a canesten pessary, you need this to clear up asap.

Take care x


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

ok ill phone.... can i ask ..... is it serious that i need to get it sorted asap?? thank you 

edit - went to doctors... i was told they didnt know if it was safe to use in pregnancy yet so just to carry on with the cream which is serving me well.
I went to the chemist also just to ask and they said the same thing..... didnt want to risk it.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

it is fine to use the pessary in pregnancy, see how you go using the cream and if it doesn't work well enough go back to your GP

Take care x


----------

